# Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

http://driving.timesonline.co....2.ece


----------



## ashbinder (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (Phunkshon)*

Ouch...the Eos didn't fair too well in that review - odd that 2/3 of the review is a fashion rant rather than actual car review. I prefer more detailed reviews with points and rationalizations. 
Definite an interesting first - he thought the interior was cheap and the handling wasn't great. I don't think I've seen than in any other review yet.


_Modified by ashbinder at 10:04 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (Phunkshon)*

Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the response to the exterior/interior that I have received from the average "Joe" on the street has been nothing but spectacular. 
And people who are car savvy comment how Audi-like the interior is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Go figure.


_Modified by SoCalMan at 9:21 AM 6-10-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (SoCalMan)*

People pay too much attention to Clarkson, its important to remember that he has a lot of bias in his reviews. Look at some of the outlandish things he says...
"Everything you touch – the window switches, the gearlever and the plastic around the key slot – feels cheap."
Now does anyone with experience inside an Eos honestly believe the Eos feels cheap on the inside? Many people have reported in this forum, that BMW owners who saw the interior of the Eos, thought the Eos was better. I'm one of them.
Clarkson then goes on to make refrences to the Ford Focus. I've often been bewildered at how well revered the Ford brand is in the UK...for something American. There's a lot of Brits around here, perhaps someone can explain it to me, its almost as if the Brits think of Ford as a British brand. I will admit that European Fords are often significantly different from American Fords. For example, The European Focus is based off the Mazda 3 platform, while the the American Focus is based off recycled Huffy bicycles. Nobody in the USA wants a Ford.
At any rate, Clarkson often demonstrates that all too common anti-German bias. And after the collapse of the entire British automotive industry, I can't blame them. But I'm just pointing to the source of Clarksons animosity.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:09 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (Phunkshon)*

His review about EOS is appalling. He rather commented on fitting pairs of jeans for 10 paragraphs before commenting on the car itself. Frankly, I don't understand much about what he's saying in the review, perhaps it's the British humor. I just don't get it. And yes, I agree like the rest. He's definitely bias on German cars.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (ashbinder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ashbinder* »_Ouch...the Eos didn't fair too well in that review - odd that 2/3 of the review is a fashion rant rather than actual car review. I prefer more detailed reviews with points and rationalizations. 
Definite an interesting first - he thought the interior was cheap and the handling wasn't great. I don't think I've seen than in any other review yet.

_Modified by ashbinder at 10:04 AM 6-10-2007_

x 2
Kevin


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

I admire Jeremy Clarkson and the rest of the Top Gear crew!
Their TV show and their articles, have a very unique perspective regarding the auto industry!
I think that part of their success is based on the fact that they overstate their ambiguous opinions and generally try to have fun with the cars!
I am pretty sure that no one actually follows their work in order to decide what car to buy! The juice is in their snappy comments and their ridiculous and funny missions!
Clarkson's review of the EOS shows that he is disappointed!
His point is that since the EOS shares the same badge, engine and many mechanical parts with the GTI, it should also handle like the GTI.
I think that if it were possible, the VW people would have done it!
Like I wrote to the people of The Truth About Cars, when they bashed the EOS, it is not really logical to compare the EOS to the GTI! Would you ever say that the GTI is a claustrophobic environment compared to an EOS with the top down?
Regarding the Ford Focus CC comparison, it is equipped with 1,6 and 2,0lt engines, which are both inferior to the respective VW engines. As for the styling, quality and roof mechanism, the Ford is also certainly not better in any respect!
I own a 1.6 FSI EOS and I can tell you that it is a comfortable cruiser, far more luxurious than the competition, (Peugeot 307CC, Renault Megane CC, Opel/Vauxaul Astra Twin Top, Ford Focus CC), certainly pricier but very impressive for the European standards.
As for the scuttle shake, everybody else seems to think that the EOS is at the top of its class, however, I am not sure it can handle the "laps" in the Top Gear race track!
_Modified by Speedster356 at 9:06 PM 6-10-2007_


_Modified by Speedster356 at 10:39 PM 6-10-2007_


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

I think Clarkson would do better as a fashion writer, although if i would have take the crap he writes on the EOS ----- ..."cuttle shake"....where?...."it is not a Ford", well i am glad it isn't..."ëverything feels cheap", and more of this senile nonsense as a benchmark for his fashion knowledge, I wouldn't buy a pair of sox by his advice.
what a bs
chris


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (Phunkshon)*

I'm a fan of Clarkson's writing, but it's important not to take him too seriously. I think of him more as a humor writer who likes cars. The bit about the jeans is typical; in almost all his car reviews at the Times, the first half is an opinion/lifestyle/humor piece, and only the last bit is about the car.
And while the European press generally likes the fixed roof Focus, most of the reviews of the new Focus CC I've seen have suggested that Ford missed the mark, especially considering how late they are coming to the segment. I was surprised when Clarkson gave it a positive review, especially since I don't think he really likes any CC; they're not his kind of car.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Thoughts on review*

His first premise completely fugs it up. Contrary to his statement/supposition, the Eos is no drop-top GTI.
Everything else is pretty much spot on, in my opinion.
Price - very high in Britain.
Interior build - The A5 vehicles have poorer plastics than the A4 vehicles. The sunroof-roof operating switch/mechanism looks nice but is poorly designed, in my opinion.
Handling - The scuttle shake, lack of feedback, poor torsion stiffness, etc. are all present.
Ride - its a boulevard cruiser. Not a drop-top GTI.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Who said that the EOS should handle like the GTI? Does any of the competition handle any better?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, first of all I'm a huge fan of Clarkson. I love reading his column and I love watching Top Gear.
But, most of the time he's full of ****. The guy that owns (or used to own) an SLK is complaining that the interior of the Eos feels cheap??? My dad owns an SLK and he'll always admit that my Eos is a much nicer place to be and that the interior of the Eos is at least on class above the SLK's.
Clarkson also complained about scuttle shake. Has he driven a Megane CC? or a 307CC? Or even the Focus convertible? IMO the Eos is much better then any of those cars.
I do mostly agree about the driving dynamics though. The car is definitely not GTI-like, but then it was never meant to be. It's a somewhat sporty comfortable cruiser, not a pocket rocket like the GTI.
Anyway, again like I said earlier I'm a huge fan of Clarkson but please people, don't take him seriously.


----------



## chris2.0tdsg (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (BigFoot-74205)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigFoot-74205* »_
Clarkson also complained about scuttle shake. Has he driven a Megane CC? or a 307CC? Or even the Focus convertible?









Or a Volvo C70?? if an EOS shakes....i did not notice it...a C70 shakes too.....
chris


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Chris,
Exactly, not to mention the fact that the C70 is more expensive then the Eos.
Damir


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
At any rate, Clarkson often demonstrates that all too common anti-German bias. And after the collapse of the entire British automotive industry, I can't blame them. But I'm just pointing to the source of Clarksons animosity.
_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 2:09 PM 6-10-2007_

Whatever you do, Wolf, don't mention the war!
I tried to leave a comment but the server is down or something....
for starters, wasting half the review on his own fashion pontificating is way too mastubatory, even for Jeremy-"don't-mention-the-war"-Clarkson. 
Also, just remember that us mere mortals don't earn a living test driving the world's exotics... Although I will give credit to top gear for always keeping a cars price and range in perspective when they do their reviews... While I find jeremy and the hamster very entertaining and even informative, I think the folks at fifth gear gave a more honest review of the eos.. They mentioned that while the looks of the car at first didn't win them over, after spending a day on a 26 mile trip, they concluded that the eos was a "nice place to be", that there was little to no scuttle shake, one of the more solid cars, with better maerials used inside the car .... and regarding if you should get one, they said, "why not!"
I completely disagree with the comments about the interior, and almost every reviewer out there have mentioned how much better the Eos interior is compared to the ford. I'm curious as to what other convertables have better structure than the eos and if they are within 5K of the price... 
here's what I wrote:
*
I tend to dig Jeremy-"don't-mention-the-war"-Clarkson's colorful comments on cars, but I'd have to disagree on a few things regarding the Eos...
I drove one with 5K miles on it, as well as owning one with 1K miles on it now. One of the biggest issues for me was how solid the car felt and the interior materials. I have used the international auto shows here in the states to kind of do my own review of cars...
I think the 2.0T trim offers the best value for the money at around $30K US. You get some nice 17" lemans, mudflaps and some proper monster mats and you have a road warrior(ess?) ready eos for about $32K US. I found the interior plastic and vinyl comperable to a car 10K more. And its not a GTI convt. , for starters it heavier, different balance and a strengthened chasis. I find it hard to see how a hardtop convertable at this price can match all of the attribites that clarkson attempts.. which is why the BMW hardtop is close to 20K more, and volvo 10K. 
Rent one and see.*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

I left another comment here...
http://germancarscene.com/2007...15162


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Expectations*

I think a lot of these reviews has to do with one's expectations, good or bad.
Personally, I think VW may have made too much of the chassis stiffness in their talking points. While the vehicle may be well stiff for a convertible, most buyers aren't coming from an older convertible. They're coming from a tin top. In the absolute sense, the Eos is not very rigid.
As for the quality of materials, again, its a matter of expectations. Coming from an A4 (or MkIV) VW, the quality of materials in the A5 (of MkV) is not at nice. (Every reviewer stated this when the first Golfs and Jettas came out. The A4 was a local high mark that may not be seen again.) Coming from from almost any other vehicle, its a really nice interior.
(As for the british liking Fords for seemingly no reason, they seem to love VWs and Audis a lot more than american buyers.)


----------



## jgermuga (Jan 11, 2007)

This guy is about as on target as the Eos add compaign. 14 paragraphs on "trousers"... or should I say some rather dull and overused observations on mens fashion, shopping habits and a host of stereotypical comments that are about as inventive as the laundry detergent used to wash those trousers. 
I think the real criticism here should be that this guy gets paid for this drivel. Someone already covered this gound with much more humor. His name was Jerry Seinfeld. Let's keep it that way!


_Modified by jgermuga at 10:13 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

We all have to realize that it is not fair to compare cabrios to conventional cars!
Take the Eos for example. Push the aluminum level for 25 seconds and 8 out of 10 people will drool over it!
It is not the same with the GTI, is it? It will not be the center of attention that easily! You have to spend considerably more money (than the GTI or the EOS) to duplicate the same effect with a conventional car!
As for the disadvantages of cabrios, I have come to understand that it is similar to owning a cool watercraft! The people from the shore are envious, while you, after having all the fun, are being skeptic about the maintenance cost, the water leaks and how to get rid of it to get something else!


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: (chris2.0tdsg)*

For those wondering how Clarkson can say these things about the Eos when the competition is worse, see what he said about the competition:
Renault Megane CC: "If it were a drink, it would be a glass of water. From the tap, and served lukewarm."
Peugeot 307CC: "The coffin lid is firmly nailed down. This is not a good car."
Volvo C70: "Possibly the most disappointing car in the history of the universe."
The Focus CC review is the only really positive one I've seen from him. In general, he doesn't like 4 seat CCs.


_Modified by flubber at 8:42 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

From the same website they had the EOS listed as one of the drop top gorgeous convertibles at number 3
http://driving.timesonline.co....1.ece
3. Volkswagen Eos £19,722-£28,427
Forget the name, what you’re looking at is a Golf cabriolet. And if it seems fairly shocking that prices should start at £20,000, we thought that too, until we drove it. The Eos, with its clever stacking roof system, fantastically stiff and robust construction and fine looks is clearly a cut above the Focus/Astra mob. It’s refined, good to drive and offers more than vestigial room behind its rear seats. If you can’t quite stretch to a BMW 3-series convertible, this is a fine alternative.


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: (slitko)*

#1 the list you mention does not say Eos is #3, what it says is that Eos is the third least expensive. The Bentley is #10 because it costs most.
#2 Clarkson is funny and entertaining, but he also reviews exotics and his sense is skewed because of this. He also hated my Z while Hamster loved it. I think Hammond actually reviews cars a little more straightforward and would have preferred to hear what he said about the car.


_Modified by kpiskin at 8:11 PM 6-11-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Stop the bitching*

Clarkson is what in the U.S. is called a color commentator. He's not there to give you the bull**** numbers - 0-60, 0.Xg, Y db at 70mph, etc. He is a car nut and he tells you what he thinks. If you want to an Excel spreadsheet then go to Crap & Drivel, Road & Track, Edmunds, etc.
Personally, I like Clarkson and the entire TopGear team. They're the perfect mixture, in my opinion, of Car Magazine and Intersection (the best auto-culture mag in the world). If you want something black and white to suggest that you made the best choice then... may the sweet lord provide what you need.
Who the hell would buy a VW because of some black & white issues anyway?


----------



## Zazou1 (Apr 10, 2007)

I think that it is funny that he owns a slk. I was wanting the SLK380 before I knew that the EOS existed. I went to test drive one and the interior was really cheap for the price you pay. Oh, and on the test drive it broke down and the dealership had to come get us in a van..Not to mention that I had to call the dealership with my cellphone to come and pick us up. That was the end of my dream of owning an SLK380... Then I found the EOS... The rest is history!!!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (Zazou1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zazou1* »_Oh, and on the test drive it broke down and the dealership had to come get us in a van..Not to mention that I had to call the dealership with my cellphone to come and pick us up. 








I was looking at the SLK too but a used one. I got online for a little research and found many people having serious problems mostly with the transmission. Since I needed a dependable daily driver I had to pass. Being further north I wanted something in a front wheel drive too.
Honestly people, I wouldn't get so worked about a review. Someone is gonna like the car and someone isn't. I read a review, I think on Yahoo, and the reviewer really tore up the Eos saying that it was ugly and who would buy such a thing. Every comment from readers indicated this "reviewer" should retire.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Mercedes...*

I was looking at an early 80s SL. Those beasts are incredibly well-built and I was hoping to hold on to my GTI. Many people may not know this but in the early 90s Mercedes made a decision to lower the cost of producing their cars... the result was a noticeable drop in reliability. Not the kind reflected in initial quality surveys, but the kind that would make owning one a pain in the neck.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_







I was looking at the SLK too but a used one. I got online for a little research and found many people having serious problems mostly with the transmission. Since I needed a dependable daily driver I had to pass. Being further north I wanted something in a front wheel drive too.


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: Mercedes... (liquid stereo)*

Yeah, if you reach back to say a 380SL, you're actually getting a real Mercedes-Benz.








Same holds true for the old 300CD. Its very difficut to find one of these coupes with a gasoline engine. The Mercedes-Benz who made these cars is NOT the same Mercedes-Benz of today.











_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 9:30 AM 6-12-2007_


----------



## superjohn (May 11, 2005)

people should go watch Fifth Gear's review of the VW EOS 2.0T, by BTCC champion Jason Plato. Jason gave thumbs up


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (superjohn)*

Personally, the only review that is important to me, is my own. I test drove the Eos, found it had what I was looking for in terms of wind therapy, get up and go, and price. So...I bought it. That being said, I found it to be humorous. Ford needs all the help it can get anyway.


----------



## gizmopop (Feb 6, 2000)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (ashbinder)*

Just read the review...Why does everybody want this car to be the a GTI convertible? Did VW ever build a GTI convertible(and no I do not consider the 8 Valve MKIII and MKIV GTIs true GTIs)? and it isn't a Golf convertible, that job still belongs to the New Beetle.


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*GTI Convertible*

I believe the closest thing to a GTI convertible was Renault's 1997 Alliance GTA Convertible. That thing was a beast with great handling! That was back in the day when cars were actually fun to drive and all this BS about chipping, coil-overs, and enormous engines couldn't make up for a lack of fun.
(Anyone remember the Scirocco 1.8 16V?







)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *gizmopop* »_Just read the review...Why does everybody want this car to be the a GTI convertible? Did VW ever build a GTI convertible(and no I do not consider the 8 Valve MKIII and MKIV GTIs true GTIs)? and it isn't a Golf convertible, that job still belongs to the New Beetle.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: GTI Convertible (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I believe the closest thing to a GTI convertible was Renault's 1997 Alliance GTA Convertible. That thing was a beast with great handling! That was back in the day when cars were actually fun to drive and all this BS about chipping, coil-overs, and enormous engines couldn't make up for a lack of fun.
(Anyone remember the Scirocco 1.8 16V?







)
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











Being that I am originally from Wisconsin where the AMC Alliance was built, I have to say that after 20 years, I do not understand why we have not done any better in improving MPG. The1.4 litre transverse-mounted engine with 4-speed manual transmission got (41 MPG HWY/35 MPG CITY).


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: GTI Convertible (flheat)*

Fuel economy has gone up. The problem is that here in the U.S. at least, we've decided that we don't want it. We've chosen power instead.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Being that I am originally from Wisconsin where the AMC Alliance was built, I have to say that after 20 years, I do not understand why we have not done any better in improving MPG. The1.4 litre transverse-mounted engine with 4-speed manual transmission got (41 MPG HWY/35 MPG CITY).


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Stop the bitching (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_Clarkson is what in the U.S. is called a color commentator. He's not there to give you the bull**** numbers - 0-60, 0.Xg, Y db at 70mph, etc. He is a car nut and he tells you what he thinks. If you want to an Excel spreadsheet then go to Crap & Drivel, Road & Track, Edmunds, etc.
Personally, I like Clarkson and the entire TopGear team. They're the perfect mixture, in my opinion, of Car Magazine and Intersection (the best auto-culture mag in the world). If you want something black and white to suggest that you made the best choice then... may the sweet lord provide what you need.
Who the hell would buy a VW because of some black & white issues anyway?

Yeah, liquid I luv the show as well, but this review was complete crap, even for clarkson... to accuse the car of scuttle shake (which is factually false) claim that the materials are inferior to ford (big laugh) and then say that it doesn't handle like a golf.. like thats possible for a convertable.. just enters a realm of fantasy reporting that discredits him. 
I still like the show and find it entertaining, but a prefer fifth Gear's Jason Plato and tiff needle. tom Ford is also a lot of fun and I want Vicki to marry me right now!! Any girl that can pop the roll over protection on a car while test driving is my kind of girl...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

BTW, why aren't any of you sissy cabriolet drivers not replying on the articles comments section to defend the eos?


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Stop the bitching (archiea)*

I think there is scuttle shake. Go over any bump which runs the width of the street then keep an eye on the mirrors and other bits hanging off the car... shaky shake shake.
I'm not saying the Eos is inferior to other convertibles. I didn't test drive many others. I didn't buy the Eos because of what someone else said either. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
Yeah, liquid I luv the show as well, but this review was complete crap, even for clarkson... to accuse the car of scuttle shake (which is factually false) claim that the materials are inferior to ford (big laugh) and then say that it doesn't handle like a golf.. like thats possible for a convertable.. just enters a realm of fantasy reporting that discredits him. 
I still like the show and find it entertaining, but a prefer fifth Gear's Jason Plato and tiff needle. tom Ford is also a lot of fun and I want Vicki to marry me right now!! Any girl that can pop the roll over protection on a car while test driving is my kind of girl...


----------



## kpiskin (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: Stop the bitching (liquid stereo)*

One other thing about Clarkson and Ford. He owns one of their GT40s. Despite the thing having constant issues, he still loves it. I'm sure there is some sort of monetary relationship between Clarkson and Ford, so just take what he says with a grain of salt especially when he compares things to Fords. The other guys on the show give him crap about the car all the time. Also for Clarkson, he has to connect with a car. It can be the worst POS Alfa Romeo, but he may absolutely love it. He simply just doesn't connect with the Eos. I do think, in time, the Eos may or may not have a following as one of those cult cars. It just depends on how many are sold and how dependable and modifiable as time passes.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Stop the bitching (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_I think there is scuttle shake. Go over any bump which runs the width of the street then keep an eye on the mirrors and other bits hanging off the car... shaky shake shake.


I don't think VW, or the majority of the reviewers, claim there is no cowl shake on the Eos. I believe the comments are along the lines of: "cowl shake is minimal" or "VW has cowl shake well managed on the Eos".
Like Sean I didn't test drive a lot of convertibles before buying the Eos, but compared to the Sebring I drove for 1/2 a day, the Eos is a rock when it comes to cowl shake. (the Sebring did have 30K miles on it, and may have been "loosened" up a fair bit depending on how it had been driven)
Most reviews I have read state the Eos is very solid for a convertible, and competes (or exceeds) against cars in a higher price range in regard to reduced cowl shake.
Our Eos shakes a bit from time to time, but it seems to take a pretty significant bump to set it off.
Kevin


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: Stop the bitching (just4fun)*

I rented a Sebring convertible in D.C. two years ago. That thing is pure junk. They're quite popular though. I really believe that most convertibles are superior to most tin-tops. That top-down feeling is quite hard to beat.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
Like Sean I didn't test drive a lot of convertibles before buying the Eos, but compared to the Sebring I drove for 1/2 a day, the Eos is a rock when it comes to cowl shake. (the Sebring did have 30K miles on it, and may have been "loosened" up a fair bit depending on how it had been driven)
Most reviews I have read state the Eos is very solid for a convertible, and competes (or exceeds) against cars in a higher price range in regard to reduced cowl shake.
Our Eos shakes a bit from time to time, but it seems to take a pretty significant bump to set it off.
Kevin


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (Phunkshon)*

"Faced with almost overwhelming competition from Ford, Peugeot, Renault, Vauxhall and Volvo, the wags from Wolfsburg have come up with the best folding tin-top your folding can buy.
The Eos 2.0TFSI 200 has the sweetest engine, the nicest transmission, the stiffest body, the finest handling and the best rear legroom of the lot."
More of this review from the U.K.:
http://www.honestjohn.co.uk/ro...d=236


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

cowl shake, scuttle shake, being new to convertibles I'd like to know where these terms come from and what is the difference between cowl and scuttle?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_cowl shake, scuttle shake, being new to convertibles I'd like to know where these terms come from and what is the difference between cowl and scuttle?

Both terms describe essentially the same condition, and, near as I can tell the terms are are virtually interchangable.
A cowl, in automotive/aeronautical terms, is a cover for the engine. Sometimes it is used more specifically to describe the area between the hood (bonnet) and the windshield (the spot where the wipers hide away)
Convertibles are known to shake in the area of the dash board (cowl area) when going over bumps. This is due to reduced body rigidity in the absence of a solid roof.
Convertibles with less cowl shake are considered to be better engineered because the manufacture has found ways to increase the rigidity of the frame/body.
Severe cowl shake, or more precisely, very poor frame rigidity, can make a car feel "rubbery" and even affect stability and handling at higher speeds. 
*Note:* some reviews I've read seem to use the term "cowl" when the shake is more or less isolated to the dash/windshield area, and use the term "scuttle" to describe a more general shaking of the entire car.
Hope this helps clarify.
Kevin










_Modified by just4fun at 1:38 PM 6-13-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (just4fun)*

Thanks Kevin, any idea where the term scuttle comes from?


----------



## EosEnthusiastNB (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (solarflare)*

Having rented a Sebring Convertible when traveling in California several years ago, I still remember taking curves on the coastal highway between San Francisco and The Sea Ranch near Gualala, and thinking that Piece of Junk was going to fall apart it was shaking so badly. I understand what cowl shake and scuttle shake mean from that drive. I have not felt that way in the Eos, I feel very much in control in it. 
I am looking forward to driving the Eos in the Western NC mountains sometime in the near future.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Clarkson Reviews The Eos Sport (solarflare)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solarflare* »_Thanks Kevin, any idea where the term scuttle comes from?

This is strictly a guess. One definition of scuttle is "to walk or run with quick hurried movements".
I suppose when the car shakes it could be considered similar to "scuttling along".
Kevin


----------



## EOSmage (Feb 9, 2007)

*A Better Article*

While poking around a local neighbourhood newspaper, I found a really well written and fairly funny article about the Eos. I think that Harry Pegg has captured the essence of the Eos MUCH more effectively than this Clarkson fellow did. (of course, since I'm an Eos owner, I may be biased)
A few quotes, then a link to the article (I'm giving a few quotes in case the link to the site breaks over time).
"Trust a German to talk a Greek goddess into going topless."
". . . whether the German version goes topless or top up, she's a looker . . ."
"It's been a while since I've spent a half-hour or so at a gas station answering questions about a car."
"This was one of those cars you hate to give back."

Want to read the full article? Find it (I hope) *HERE*


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: A Better Article (EOSmage)*

The Wall Street Journal had a rather interesting and positive review of the Eos just this very day. Now you'd think in Big City New York/Manhattan writing for an even bigger money Wall Street audience, they would be jaded and scoff at any car that cost less than $100,000...but look at what they had to say.
http://online.wsj.com/article/...s_wsj
"The Eos' interior is awash in expensive feeling surfaces and attractive design touches. Chrome-lined vents and wheel-mounted audio controls all have a high-quality, up-market appeal. An optional sports package ($650) upgrades the seating with soft leather and wraps the steering wheel as well as adds some exterior cosmetic trim."
Clarkson is just jealous that the Eos is such a wonderful place to be. He can drive all the Fords he wants to.



_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 7:40 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: A Better Article (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Not "exhilarating to drive"?? Since this guy works in New York, my sense is if he isn't periodically test driving cars through dark and dingy alleys decorated with graffitti (as the video shows), the best he can otherwise do is ride a subway. 
Case in point is this review:
"I found the EOS to be exhilarating entering what seemed liked its cockpit and experiencing a rather sporty drive."
http://www.edgeboston.com/inde...ntent



_Modified by SoCalMan at 4:34 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## liquid stereo (Feb 26, 2003)

*Reviews, Pontiac G6, Cowl Shake*

This is from a local paper...
http://www.rakemag.com/today/roadrake
The G6 is a piece of crap and features cowl shake


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Reviews, Pontiac G6, Cowl Shake (liquid stereo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liquid stereo* »_
The G6 is a piece of crap and features cowl shake









Not that I disagree with his point of view, but based on his writing style, I give this article about as much credibility as the one by Clarkson.
Kevin


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Reviews, Pontiac G6, Cowl Shake (liquid stereo)*

Last week I drove past a Solstice parked on the shoulder of the 408 toll way with the hood open and standing next to it on a cell phone. I was so tempted to pull over an ask how he liked his Pontiac.


----------

